# one egg - iui or ivf - have to decide by tomorrow! any advice?



## Team vb (Sep 1, 2016)

2nd round of fetility drugs, 4 eggs last time but all too small to take out, one egg now which is a good size and they want to do treatment on monday, they are suggesing iui now so as not to damage the egg at all, we haven't had any funding,  I have low amh , age 42, been pregnant x 3 but not over 8 weeks, ttc 3 years, husband has great sperm so that's something! appreciate any advice, anyone had any success with iui? Thanks


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

I had a successful medicated IUI but I would talk it through with your Dr the pros and cons of IUI against IVF so you can make an informed decision! Good Luck!


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Had success with one egg with both IUI & Ivf but lot depends on your clinic.
It's a horrid position to be in as either could be the beginning of a wonderful event.
My clinic felt that my chances would be higher with IVF with only the one egg than converting to IUI. It was a gamble & obviously more physically strenuous not to mention more expensive but for me that extra few percent chance was worth trying for.
As ask says you really need to soak with your clinic & get an idea of what they feel your chances of success with each option is. Although even with that information the end choice will still be yours.

In this situation there is no obvious "right" answer. Both could result in a pregnancy. When faced with choices like that on my fertility journey me & DH have asked ourselves what situation would we feel worse about not doing/which choice would potentially be one we regretted more?

Hopefully your clinic will be able to guide you and in not too many days you'll be PUPO & at the start of a fantastic new chapter in your lives xx


----------



## GeeTurn-Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

We have had two cycles of Donor IUI first non medicated follicle wasn't really a good size but we gave it ago anyway (failed) Second cycle my wife was given clomid & cyclogest follicle size was perfect! We now expecting our Daughter in April. 💕 Good luck I wish you all the best! Xx


----------



## Team vb (Sep 1, 2016)

Thank you all for your input and good stories, they really help! The clinic felt iui was safer due to the egg position (only 1) so we had that on monday, I've had all the medication for ivf so I'm hanging on to the good stories! Thanks x


----------



## Sweetsonya (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi Team VB

I know youve had your IUI but im in the same position. Been on IVF medication 5 eggs have developed after 8 days but 3 are 8-7-5mm other 2 are 18 and 15mm. So 1 really good 1 getting there others a write off, im also 42, decided today to convert to IUI as going to collection for 1 i just couldnt justify. My lining is great between 9-10.9mm triple lined so consultant very happy with that. Im due my IUI Monday. Wishing you best of luck xxx maybe santa will come early xx


----------

